# Home Insemination with Clearblue Fertility Monitor



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi All, 

I was on here back last year as me & my gf (female couple) were going to start IVF through the London Women's Clinic. We had to put our plans on hold as unfortunately I lost my dad to a very short aggressive battle with lung cancer. We now feel more ready than ever and I am in a healthy place mentally! we have decided to embark on our journey using a 'known' donor, we met him on a forum & have been through all of the screening. He has donated twice this cycle. We are using a CBFM to track my cycle, I am on CD18 & have had HIGH readings from CD12 but no PEAK yet. We inseminated on CD15 & CD17. So we are now waiting for a PEAK (which I have read may not be shown on the CBFM on your first cycle) or to be prompted for a pregnancy test! if I have another HIGH tomorrow on CD19 we are going to ask our donor to pop round on CD20 or CD21.  Is anyone else taking this route or using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor? Oh & our method of insemination is preseed, sterilised cup, syringe & softcup! Thanks


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

We are now CD19 & still getting high readings from the monitor, my cycle is normally 28 days & I don't chart my ovulation any other way.  We have inseminated on CD15, CD17 & CD19 ... no more inseminations this cycle so effectively on a 2WW that should only be a 9 day wait but starting to think we have missed ovulation completely as this could have been as early as CD14, I just don't understand why I haven't had a peak & if my cycle is 28 days this month I could of had a really short LP or no ovulation at all! 

I have no idea


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

CD20 - High & I'm expecting AF in 8 days!

Anyone out there in a similar position or previous experience?


----------



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi 
We have tried home insemenation over couple years and used soft cup these are suppose to work for most people they do so keep trying ! 
We only failed as we didn't realise I had underlying fertlity problem so now doing it through a clinic with known donor of a forum. 
You are doing everything right 
Keep trying ovulation is hard to track !


----------



## Kayles-Joey (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi

We are a same sex couple too. We went down the route of using a clinic and had failed attempts that left us financially unable to proceed with further treatment  
We didn't want to give up so also decided to do the same as what you are now trying. We met a donor online who was really nice and professional. We didn't use the clear blue fertility monitor but did use the clear blue ovulation tests (the double hormone one) these worked really well for us. However we did track my cycle for 4 months before insemination as we wanted to make sure we had the dates right. Once it showed i ovulated at CD17 (which was later than ever expected) we then arranged insemination. We did the same as you syringe, soft cups but we gave up the preseed on the last try. It took 3 attempts and I'm now pregnant!! 
I know it's easy for me to say now but I really thought it was never gonna happen for us, but try to relax and I started test for ovulation everyday from CD13 so that I wouldn't miss the surge. Xx hope that helps and good luck xx


----------

